# Yellow rocker switch



## Deb (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a 94 Rockwood Class A and there is a yellow rocker switch next to the hot water switch and generator switch located above the cupboard doors at the kitchen sink.  I have no idea what this switch is for.  When I rock it on the switch lights up but I hear no noise.  I dont leave it on for long because I dont know what it goes to, does anyone have an idea?


----------



## Bush70 (Jul 9, 2005)

Yellow rocker switch

Only guessing but because it has a pilot light it is something you may not see but don't want to leave on by mistake. Check for, out side light, out side compartment light, cabnet light. Does it work on 12v or 110v? One other thing, is it posible you have gas and electric hot water and this switch is the electric? Good luck


----------



## Kirk (Jul 9, 2005)

Yellow rocker switch

I am betting that it is an electric element for the water heater. But you can check to see if it is 120V or 12V by testing it when you have not 120V-ac power.


----------

